
IQ TEST – Inductive reasoning - Kamalex
Hi guys,<p>I would love to know your opinion regarding this IQ test (see picture here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;s28.postimg.org&#x2F;wifhb4jp9&#x2F;fofo.jpg).<p>My hypotheses are as follows:
1) Odd figures have even number of dots &amp; even figures have odd number of dots. Therefore, we&#x27;re left with a,b,c and e.
2)Odd figures have one vertical line (at least) and even figure have one horizontal line (at least). Therefore we&#x27;re left with a,b and e.
3)Odd figures have a vertical axis of symmetry. Therefore we&#x27;re left with e only; a is ruled out because its two rectangles are not of the same size.<p>Am I correct?<p>Thanks!
======
ajroas
You can see like 3 different pattern at the same time (thinking as a infinite
series). first, the dots, looks like the sequence 4, 1, 4, 3, ? (the number of
dots apparently should be 4 or 2 depending of the reasoning). but then there's
a sequence of horizontal and vertical lines, that logically should be vertical
in the next. and the third is the shape, no shape where repeated previously so
its probable that the next shape to be the first of the sequence. that let us
B and C as good choices. personal B make me happier.

------
stray
+4 - 1 + 4 - 3 - 4 = 0

C. Final answer.

~~~
Kamalex
Interesting, thanks!

